# ford superduty



## kkottemann (Jan 16, 2007)

any suggestions on a full bumber replacement winch ready bumper that can take a 15K warn winch. I really like the ranch hand bull nose, but it only can take a 9.5K winch. I have a 15K winch sitting in my shop.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 18, 2007)

kkottemann said:


> any suggestions on a full bumber replacement winch ready bumper that can take a 15K warn winch. I really like the ranch hand bull nose, but it only can take a 9.5K winch. I have a 15K winch sitting in my shop.




i have a ranch hand full replacement that will take a 12k patriot. I think its a ramsey.


----------

